# In my second 2WW !! Any advice



## watkinsfamily07

Hi,

my name is sarah and I am a host surrogate with Cots and have just had my second FET today at Care in Manchester. Does anyone have any advice to help make this attempt more successful?

many thanks
sarah


----------



## Jo

Just want to welcome you to FF 

I can't give any advice, done lots of 2ww's myself, and done them all different, so I think the best thing is to try and act as normal, I know our surrogate did, she had to as she has 2 children, and she did get a positive, sadly ectopic, but she just carried on as normal  

Good luck really hope your make your IP's dreams come true  

Jo
x x x


----------



## Jaq

Hi Sarah
Wow, didn't realise you were up to transfer time again. No real advice, except as Jo said, act normal but avoid anything too strenuous/stressful (ha-ha!!!!).
GOOD LUCK    
Will keep fingers crossed for you.
love Jaq


----------



## surromummyuk

sending you lots of baby dust hun!!


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Thankyou everybody!!!

I read on here about the pineapple juice, so might give that a try, lol.

Only 13 long long days to go before test day, lol.

love
sarah


----------



## leo

Hi Sarah best of Luck, really hope it works this time for you and your IP's.

All the best 

Lynne xx

Sending you Postive energy


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Sarah, me and my surro are currently on our 3rd 2ww, saldy I have no advice weve got 7 days to go still and each time all we do is try act normal... we've tried all sorts, rest no rest, juice etc etc etc I beleive at the end of the day it is luck....... hope it's lucky for all of us this time round.
xx


----------



## watkinsfamily07

thankyou everyone for your messages.

I really hope it is third time lucky for you. Please let me know next week what your result is.

love
sarah


----------



## Fruitbat24

Hi Sarah

No advice really apart from good luck and I am scattering loads of Baby Dust for you and Sam right now.

Everthing is crossed!

Sabreena


----------



## Danuna

Some advice to make the two week wait a little bit more pleasant.  Buy fourteen of your favourite chocolates, a pregnancy test and a bottle of wine.  Have one chocolate everyday of the two week wait.  Then do the test.  If negative drink the bottle of wine.  If positive, congratulations, but sorry you won't be able to drink for the next nine and a bit months.

Either way, very good luck.


----------



## watkinsfamily07

LOL, I like that one !!!

love
sarah


----------



## nostalgicsam

How you doing Sarah? Tested yet? We got BFP - Hurrah
xxxx


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Hi hun,

I have tested the last few days and there has not been any sign of a positive until today when I checked on the test an hour after doing it (after 5 mins it was a neg) when I put something else in the bin. I noticed that a faint line had appeared. I know your not supposed to read the result after 10 minutes but none of the other tests have done this. I'm really confused.

A huge congratulations to you on your positive. I am really happy for you. Best of luck for the next 9 months.

love
sarah


----------



## Jo

Hi Sarah.
You have to do another test tomorrow !!!   and let us all know 

When is your real test day ??
Really hope this is it for you all, I really do 

Keeping everything crossed for you all  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Soooo confusing!!!

I tested again last night and got a faint pink line within 10 mins, but when I tested this morning I got nothing until after 10 mins and it was barely visable at all.  I did use a different type of test this morning, (midstream test) but it was still an ultra early test.

Help !!!!!!!

my official test day is monday 28th and I hope to God that things are more clear then as what do I tell my intended mother??

Has anyone ever tested neg on days 10 / 11 and then had a positive or had a positive after test day?

love
sarah


----------



## REDHAY

Hi Sarah,  

I've been following your story and firstly can I say I think what your doing is just amazing    I testing from day 10 on my 2ww and had a faint line on day 10, on day 11 I felt the line was fainter than the previous day.  But on day 12, 13 and 14 the line did grow stronger, so dont give up hope yet, as for your intended family, have you told them anything yet?  If not then I personnaly would hold off until you test on your official test day.  Hope this helps and good luck  

Hayley


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Hi,

I haven't told them anything yet as I couldn't bear to get their hopes up if it turned out to be a BFN in the end.
I am just so confused as I don't know whether to trust last nights faint positive that was read within 10 mins.

Arrrgggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!  

Just hope to God that it is positive, I have everything crossed!!!

love
sarah


----------



## REDHAY

What did the instructions say?  some say read after a certain time or dont read after a so many minutes.

I think your right not telling them yet, just wait and see, good luck  

Hayley


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Well, I did another test today (Asda's own midsream) and got a faint pink line within 5 mins. Its hard to sink in at the minute, but does that mean that I am probably pregnant? I am frightened to get too excited at the moment as my official test day is monday. I have bought a clearblue digital for the occassion as my intended mother is comming down to my house for the results. Are these sensitive enough to give you a positive even if there is only a small amount of HCG present??

love
sarah


----------



## Jo

Hi Sarah.
Looks like you have done it hun  

I reckon there will be a lovely positive to share with your IP's 
You are going to make them so happy, you are making their dream come true, Well Done Sarah  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## REDHAY

Hi sarah,  

As Jo said sounds like a BFP, congrats to you and your suro family x x  I bet there will be a few happy tears shed at your house on Monday  

Hayley


----------



## surromummyuk

a line is a line hun!


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Thankyou to all you lovely messages!!

I tested again this morning and got a slightly darker line again that came up slightly quicker too !! I know its early days but I am so excited and truly hope that we all have a wonderful 9 month journey ahead of us.

love
sarah


----------



## Jo

Well done Sarah  

I am so pleased for you !!!

I am sure the pregnancy will be amazing, enjoy it  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## clairekentuk

Congratulations! 

I got a BFP recently and found both Asda midstream ( around £3 for 2) and clearblue digital to be extremely sensitive. I too tested early but got a good line. I love the digital one because its great to see the word "pregnant" on the screen but beware it only lasts for about 24 hours until the battery dies- I wanted a photo of mine.

I bet you cant wait to see the look on their faces!


----------



## crownmum

Hi

Congratulations! I hope the line keeps getting darker.

Mine were always fairly light, until after the official test day. When I got pregnant with my own babies I tended to test much later so that was why the BFP line was darker.


----------



## mking

Hi Sarah

Good Luck with your test tomorrow, sounds like you already have a BFP to celebrate with your IM.

I see you had your FET at Care in Manchester on 14/01/08, can I ask you what consultant you had to do the transfer.

Lots of Love
Melissa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Hi Melissa,

Mr Atkinson did our second transfer, which seemed to go a lot easier. The first time Mr Lowe did it, and it seemed to take a while to get the tube in place.

love
sarah


----------



## nostalgicsam

Sounds like FAB news then Sarah, 

Kirsty had a faint pos on our first try, 2 days before test day, it did get darker we rang clearblue at the time and they said a line is a line ! (BFP) but miscarried at 5w2d) 2nd go we had no line at all (BFN) and this try 3rd time lucky we had a very dark line from day 8....(VBFP)

Many Congratulations you must feel so pleased and proud, njoy telling your IP's
xx xx xx


----------



## surromummyuk

hey sarah,i remember the last time i took a pic of the pee stick on my phone and sent it with a caption like hi mummy and daddy.........


----------



## watkinsfamily07

well the clearblue digital came up with a BFP in one minute flat, !!!!!!!!!!!

I am so so excited and still can't believe it!!


love
sarah


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

wooooooohoooooooooo

Fab news for you and your IP's

xxx


----------



## Suzie

woo hoo  fantastic !


----------



## Jo

I bet today was a very emotional day all round 

I am so pleased for you all  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## SuziT

congratulations, I'm sure you have made 2 people very happy.

take care

Nickyxx


----------



## REDHAY

Thats just fab news, how did your suro family take it?

Hayley


----------



## surromummyuk

thats wonderful hun


----------



## Jaq

Hi Sarah

So pleased for you all - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Love Jaq


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Sarah, how are you doing chic?
xx


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Hi hun,

I am doing really well.  I am now 12 1/2 weeks and the sickness and exhaustion is starting to werar off, thanks God.  We are due October 3rd and My intended parents are over the moon. We have had 2 early scans which show a really strong healthy baby and  we have the official 12 week scan tomorrow. 

How are you all doing? I bet you are still on cloud nine aren't you?  Its always wonderful to see people finally having the chance to become parents after waiting so long. I bet you can't wait to meet your little angels !!!

love
sarah


----------



## **Tashja**

Awwww Sarah 

Great news on getting to 12 weeks huny !!!  I bet your IP's cannot wait until the scan !!!

T xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Sarah, 12 weeks Yipeeeee ! Glad you're starting to feel better, yes we're still over the moon, can't wait to hear about your 12 week scan, ours was amazing ! Kirsty is still sick every morning, but has only just stopped feeling sick all day long, she is a STAR and has a fine bump too. I so know how your IP's feel, it's a truly wonderful feeling. Take care chic.
xx


----------



## *Bev*

Oooh Sarah congratulations!!  Can't wait to read about the 12w scan...

Bev xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Sarah,
Great to hear you're doing so well, how's your bump coming along ? LOL
xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Hiya, 

Just read this thread and hope noone minds me butting in.  Wanted to say congrats and hope it's going well.  How are you getting on?

Tracy xxx


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Hi everyone,

just wanted to let you all know that we had the 20 week scan today and I am carrying a baby boy for Anita and Gerardo. Everything looks great and are over the moon. 

I feel fine but very tired as my own two little monkey's are only 27 + 13 months old, lol. 

Hope this finds everyone well

love
sarah


----------



## Jo

Wonderful Sarah , where has the time gone !!! half way there 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## SuziT

brilliant.  Im sure your IP's are over the moon.  I think it was only at the 20 week scan that it really started to sink in that we were going to have a baby. 

take care


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Hi Jess,

I am 30 weeks and 4 days now. The weather is killing me, lol.  Bring back winter, lol.  Can't wait til it cools off though.  All is well at the minute and mum and dad -to -be are getting a bit more excited now.  Funny how you forget how hard being pregnant is, I only ever remember the good bits when i've given birth, lol

love
sarah


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Hi everyone,

just wanted to update. I am now almost 38 weeks and will induced this friday as I developed a pregnancy related liver condition. I was also quite poorly after having  a severe reaction to a clexane injection I was given after if was thought I may have had a clot. Its been a rollercoaster of a pregnancy and in addition to all this I also deveolped gallstones due to the liver condtion going un-detected for so long.
Hopefully all will go well friday and I will be feeling better and back home with my family in no time.


will update once everything is over with xx


----------



## Amandajb

Good luck for Friday - you will feel so much better when its all over and I bet the IPs are so excited!

I had my gall bladder removed recently due to stones.  Apparantly, I was told, the pregnancy hormones make the bile in the gall bladder sticky which causes stones to form.  

Are they taking your gall bladder out?  If they give you this option, I can tell you that its fab when its gone.  You know how painful gall stones are so I really feel for you, and being 37 weeks as well - amazing.  You really have done a super super job.  Very well done to you.

Take care, keep us updated.


Amanda


----------



## kezmac

good luck Sarah and well done on a great job  

Kerry
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

God Luck Sarah for Friday


----------



## SuziT

good luck for Friday.  

xx


----------



## Tweetiepie

All the best for today Sarah!!!  Will be thinking you you and parents to be today!!!


----------



## Jo

Wishing you lots of luck for today, hope you feel better soon and baby is enjoying the wide world !!!  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Amandajb

Thinking of you and sending lots of   for you today.

Hope you're feeling a lot better very soon.

  

Take care 


Amanda


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I hope that birth went well x


----------



## nostalgicsam

Thinking of you all
xx


----------



## jayb

Hope all has gone well for you Sarah, I think you are pretty amazing. What a wonderful thing you have done for your friend.
Hope your health gets better soon

Love jaybxx


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Hi everyone,

Baby Lewis arrived safe and well on the 19th sept at 8.59pm weighing a dainty 5lb 6oz. The birth was very sudden and chaotic (a few problems towards the end), but it all ended well. will try and upload photo soon.

love
sarah


----------



## Amandajb

Many many congratulations to you all!

You have done a fantastic job Sarah.  Very well done!  Can't wait to read your birth story and see the photos.

A real star!

take care 




Amanda


----------



## REDHAY

Congratulations 

It takes a very special person to do what you have done, and you should be so proud.  You have given someone a chance to be a 
Mummy, the most precious of gifts.........................................

Well done  

Hayley


----------



## Jaq

CONGRATULATIONS and welcome to little Lewis   
Well done Sarah, its not been an easy pregnancy I know - you're a star  
Love and hugs to you all

Jaq


----------



## OD2

Wow, congratulations!  I hope you're feeling thoroughly proud of yourself.  Kick back, and have a glass of wine and a huge camenbert!


----------



## Jo

Congratulations, and well done you have done an amazing thing, giving life to a child, you surrogate mothers are amazing ladies, you really are 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## watkinsfamily07

Thankyou so much everyone for all the kind messages.

So far I still feel absolutely great, no weepy momentblues yet, and my milk has already come in and started to ease off!!


We will be registering the birth on monday.

love
sarah


----------



## nostalgicsam

Well done Sarah !! Hope you're resting well
xx


----------

